# Mexican blankets...



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone know where to find those Mexican style blankets used to line the seats in old school lowriders/rat rods? I've seen them around from time to time, but I'm looking specifically for a blue blanket...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Flea Market :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 17 2007, 08:50 AM~9021307
> *Flea Market  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I figured... :biggrin: 

Not online?


----------



## POKERZ661 (Jun 6, 2006)

Pamona has them. The swapmeet has them you might also try mooneyes they might


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Oct 17 2007, 09:28 AM~9021624
> *Pamona has them. The swapmeet has them you might also try mooneyes they might
> *


Is mooneyes a website?

Nevermind, found the site...thanks


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's the mooneyes site if anyone's looking for old school parts like dummy spotlights, cross bar hub caps, blue dots, etc...
https://www.mooneyesusa.com/Store/index.php...c9212eddc524857

No blankets though...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

EBAY :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Oct 17 2007, 01:55 PM~9023767
> *EBAY  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, that too...I found a place though, thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

el vera st in los angeles.
they carry a grip of em


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POKERZ661_@Oct 17 2007, 08:28 AM~9021624
> *Pamona has them. The swapmeet has them you might also try mooneyes they might
> *


Pomona


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i have a 2 but have no idea where they came from my folks prolly brought them from mex


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: Mexico they sell them on almost every corner.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

IT'S CALLED A SERAPE


EBAY HAS CHINGOS


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Oct 17 2007, 09:18 PM~9027128
> *IT'S CALLED A SERAPE
> EBAY HAS CHINGOS
> 
> ...


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

out of all the places here i only seen them in BP gas stations for 6 dollars


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thus one looks tight


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2007, 08:09 PM~9042541
> *thus one looks tight
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
That's exactly the one I'm looking for! :cheesy:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 20 2007, 03:49 PM~9046687
> *:0
> That's exactly the one I'm looking for!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Oct 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9026914
> *:biggrin: Mexico they sell them on almost every corner.
> *


lol


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 17 2007, 09:42 AM~9021245
> *Anyone know where to find those Mexican style blankets used to line the seats in old school lowriders/rat rods? I've seen them around from time to time, but I'm looking specifically for a blue blanket...
> *


If you still need a couple of them, I might be able to sell you the ones on my bed if the price is right. :tears: :yessad:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by astro64a409_@Oct 26 2007, 01:06 AM~9087315
> *If you still need a couple of them, I might be able to sell you the ones on my bed if the price is right. :tears:  :yessad:
> *


No thanks, I'm good...I found the motherload on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

hook a brotha up buick-y!!!


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Oct 28 2007, 05:50 PM~9101923
> *hook a brotha up buick-y!!!
> *


http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?f...kets&category0=
:biggrin:


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

muchos gracias,
The coolest thing is actually get your seat done in this with some clear vinyl over it. 
Well it looks good in an old style truck cab anyways!
Thanks


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Oct 17 2007, 07:42 AM~9021245
> *Anyone know where to find those Mexican style blankets used to line the seats in old school lowriders/rat rods? I've seen them around from time to time, but I'm looking specifically for a blue blanket...
> *


WALMART CARRIED THEM I GOT SOME FROM THEM


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Oct 29 2007, 02:38 PM~9107988
> *WALMART CARRIED THEM I GOT SOME FROM THEM
> *


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

IM COLLECTIN BLUE ONES TOO LOOKIN FOR THESE STYLE AND THE OTHER STYLE THE MORE COLORFULL ONES THE THIN ONES LIKE IN THE PREVIOUS POST 
I HAVE A REGAL WITH ALL BLUE STOCK INTERIOR FOR NOW 
I HAVE ABOUT 3 BLUE ONES OLLECTED SO FAR HERES WHAT IM DOIN WITH ONE RIGHT NOW TILL I GET ENOUGH TO DO THE INTERIOR~


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

TIJUANA FOOOOOO HAHAH GO TO ADELITAS AND TAKE 1 OFF THE BED!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 19 2007, 10:09 PM~9042541
> *thus one looks tight
> 
> 
> ...



man they used to have those at wal mart. i had some just like that, got em there.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

>


:0 :0
[/quote]
         :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Nov 10 2007, 10:48 AM~9197806
> *TIJUANA FOOOOOO HAHAH  GO TO ADELITAS AND TAKE 1 OFF  THE BED!
> *


x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

